# Berghdahl Proof of Life



## Havoc13 (Jan 15, 2014)

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...eo-of-pow-bowe-bergdahl?lite&ocid=msnhp&pos=1



> The United States has obtained a "proof of life" video of American soldier Bowe Bergdahl who disappeared from his base in Afghanistan in 2009 and is the only U.S. service member held captive by enemy forces, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> The video — which was on a thumb drive intercepted by the U.S. last week — shows a frail, shaky Bergdahl making a reference to the recent death of South African leader Nelson Mandela, the officials said.
> 
> ... U.S. military officials told NBC News they believe he is being held hostage by...


 
Held hostage by whom?  Guesses?  I know you know...


----------



## pardus (Jan 15, 2014)

He gets no sympathy from me. He chose his path.


----------



## AWP (Jan 16, 2014)

pardus said:


> He gets no sympathy from me. He chose his path.


 
Money.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 16, 2014)

Money?


----------



## AWP (Jan 16, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Money?


 
Money shot, on the money, strongly agreeing with pardus.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah its hard to have sympathy for a dude who abandons his platoon in the middle of the bad lands. 

I hope he gets home alive, and when he does, I hope the bust him to Pvt E1 and give him a dishonorable discharge.  Unfortunately he will be hailed a hero by the media, if he ever does get released. I wouldn't put people in harms way to rescue him, personally, I don't think the Army has any obligation to the guy.

I do have sympathy for his parents...


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 16, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Money shot, on the money, strongly agreeing with pardus.


 
Ah


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2014)

IIRC we've already lost a few guys on rescue attempts. 
I agree with @JAB he's not worth the effort to rescue.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 16, 2014)

Eventually Pakistan will rescue him, and we will send another billion to them.  
The interesting part will be watching what the Army does, hail him as a returning hero, or as a deserter?  Most folks don't know his story so the hailed as a hero will make him go away quicker.


----------



## AWP (Jan 16, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Eventually Pakistan will rescue him, and we will send another billion to them.


 
Two billion and an aircraft carrier. Can I get three bill and a sub? Three billion and a sub? Three billion and a sub? Going once, going twice....


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Eventually Pakistan will rescue him, and we will send another billion to them.
> The interesting part will be watching what the Army does, hail him as a returning hero, or as a deserter?  Most folks don't know his story so the hailed as a hero will make him go away quicker.



Yeah, he should be convicted as a deserter/traitor and jailed for life, but my money is on him being feted by the media, a book and movie deal, and a hero to the Bradly Manning crowd of imbeciles.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 16, 2014)

Hopefully one of his former comrades kicks him in the nuts, then caps him.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 16, 2014)

I still don't think he's going to get out of there alive.  The wilderness lifestyle doesn't seem to be agreeing much with him, abuse notwithstanding.  If things go pear-shaped for the Paki-ban, he's fucking toast.  Why?  Because he's an American, the bulk of the citizens back here look at him as a poor, long suffering hostage who's not cared about by TPTB, and they know that it's a helluva lot more effective to make the indigs here in the Great Satan cry than it is to actually try to attack us here.  Don't think that none of them haven't learned that from the periodic sting operations that pop up on the 5 o'clock newscast involving local converts and fake explosives.  I can't remember if he was an 11-series or not, but I can guarantee you that any knowledge he could give them now is dated, forgotten, or otherwise deemed useless.  He's alive simply for a possible PR fatality later.  

I'm willing to make a wager that he dies as soon as we elect a more aggressive-against-Islam president to the Oval Office.  Not a chance in hell they'll give us the opportunity to "rescue" him.  He brought it on himself when he chucked the deuce and walked away.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2014)

Part of what is so interesting about this story to me, is that in nearly every report I have seen, not one of those stories has mentioned the circumstances of his original disappearance.  He has a Wikipedia page, and that page actually discusses the most accepted scenarios around his disappearance.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 16, 2014)

I think we need to make every effort to rescue him, if they were to radicalize him (maybe they already have?) he could be very dangerous.


----------



## Brill (Jan 16, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I think we need to make every effort to rescue him, if they were to radicalize him (maybe they already have?) he could be very dangerous.



I take it you're a Showtime fan?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 16, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I think we need to make every effort to rescue him, if they were to radicalize him (maybe they already have?) he could be very dangerous.



How do we know he wasn't when he walked away in the first place? I don't think he went walkabout to write for Lonely Planet or Conde Nast.


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I think we need to make every effort to rescue him, if they were to radicalize him (maybe they already have?) he could be very dangerous.


 
How so?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 16, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> How do we know he wasn't when he walked away in the first place? I don't think he went walkabout to write for Lonely Planet or Conde Nast.


He was (in my opinion) radicalized when he walked.  
He sent his shit home, e-mailed mom/dad about how bad America was/is and then split.
What has never been discussed is how he walked off the COB without a weapon, etc.  Did he go out the front gate, somehow sneak out, etc?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2014)

I've been thinking about this all day (slow day)...no reason he should still be alive after all these years.  Based on what we "know", I am under the belief that he is working with "them" and this is simply a ploy to get some baddies released - we don't negotiate with terrorists, and if we did (do?)...this ain't the guy we need to start with.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 16, 2014)

pardus said:


> How so?



I mean, the possibilities are endless. The average American has a much better understanding of our nations weak points, security-wise, than a foreigner does. Just the other day a buddy and I were talking about all the different ways to sneak stuff past TSA. Someone like him who they can bounce ideas off of and include in the planning process would be a huge asset to them.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 16, 2014)

IF he comes back alive.......he will probably write a book and make millions  :wall:


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I mean, the possibilities are endless. The average American has a much better understanding of our nations weak points, security-wise, than a foreigner does. Just the other day a buddy and I were talking about all the different ways to sneak stuff past TSA. Someone like him who they can bounce ideas off of and include in the planning process would be a huge asset to them.



Hmm... I see what you're saying, but at the end of the day he was just a 23 yr old barista from Idaho who is also a bit of a weirdo. 
I don't see him being any more help than the thousands of Afghans/Pakis who live here.

However If it was me who was a prisoner, you'd better get my ass out of there ASAP, because a week without bacon and beer, you better believe I'll start singing! They'll be calling me Pardus "Canary" Mohammed


----------



## Brill (Jan 16, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I mean, the possibilities are endless. The average American has a much better understanding of our nations weak points, security-wise, than a foreigner does. Just the other day a buddy and I were talking about all the different ways to sneak stuff past TSA. Someone like him who they can bounce ideas off of and include in the planning process would be a huge asset to them.



AQAP and Al Shabab are full of those types but Gadahn is in the inner circle.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 16, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I mean, the possibilities are endless. The average American has a much better understanding of our nations weak points, security-wise, than a foreigner does. Just the other day a buddy and I were talking about all the different ways to sneak stuff past TSA. Someone like him who they can bounce ideas off of and include in the planning process would be a huge asset to them.



Yeah, there's no way this guy goes through what he's being subjected to in the hands of the HQN and comes back in one piece mentally.  Add to it the fact that he was apparently a bit off his rocker to begin with, and we probably have a basket case.

I have zero sympathy for Bergdahl, but if he's going to be rotting in a prison somewhere, I want it to be an American prison.

Or at least an American-run prison.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 16, 2014)

pardus said:


> ....
> 
> However If it was me who was a prisoner, you'd better get my ass out of there ASAP, because a week without bacon and beer, you better believe I'll start singing! They'll be calling me Pardus "Canary" Mohammed



Newsflash bro, we already call you that.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 16, 2014)

I took so much crap in the Marine Parents group I am in, because they are all posting "Bring Bergdahl Home" memes and I chimed in "yeah and throw his ass in Leavenworth".   Amazingly, there are a lot of Marine Parents in the group that want to give peace and Bergdahl a chance.  So I asked "would you be so touchy-feely if our sons are the ones chosen to go and bring him home"? 
 Making friends and influencing people.  It is what I do.


----------



## AWP (Jan 16, 2014)

He's a barista? Or was? If they turned him and he could bring down Starbucks....now shit gets real. If you destroy Starbucks, you destroy America.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 16, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> He's a barista? Or was? If they turned him and he could bring down Starbucks....now shit gets real. If you destroy Starbucks, you destroy America.


Except for me.  I dont like Starbucks.  I like a cup of Johan.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 16, 2014)

pardus said:


> Hmm... I see what you're saying, but at the end of the day he was just a 23 yr old barista from Idaho who is also a bit of a weirdo.
> I don't see him being any more help than the thousands of Afghans/Pakis who live here.
> 
> However If it was me who was a prisoner, you'd better get my ass out of there ASAP, because a week without bacon and beer, you better believe I'll start singing! They'll be calling me Pardus "Canary" Mohammed


So, you'd be the Black Sheep of the family?
Baaaaa'd boy.


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2014)

Bastards, the lot of you!
-------------------------------------------------------------



It's Rolling Stone so take it with a grain of salt... 

http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/americas-last-prisoner-of-war-20120607


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> IF he comes back alive.......he will probably write a book and make millions  :wall:


 
*Prologue*
"There I was...deep in the shit, having just communicated to my mother and father how disgusted I was about our not _taking it to the enemy,_ I took it upon myself to do so.  My plan?  To earn their trust and the kill them one-by one...from the inside.  They would be suspicious if I arrived with weapons in hand, so I left my gear, back in the rear, and showed no fear.  Suddenly I found myself outside wire.  Alone, but not afraid ... when it became clear to me, that the end to this campaign rested on my shoulders alone.  Thinking back to my "Call of Duty" days, I thought I knew what I was in for, what I was not prepared for however...is that my government would disavow me and turn me into a traitor."


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2014)

I bet he was second guessing his decision to desert the moment the first Afghan raped him...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 17, 2014)

Not going to respond to each post, but his side has nothing to offer us we haven't already bought many times over. I hope he makes it home alive and faces proper punishment as it would set an example for any other jackass who thinks its okay to walk out of a commitment to not only his country but the men he served alongside with. 

At the end of the day, he was stupid and decided his path, he will be lucky not to die from AID's from the ass rapings he has surly been enduring for the last 4 years.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 17, 2014)

JAB said:


> Not going to respond to each post, but his side has nothing to offer us we haven't already bought many times over. I hope he makes it home alive and faces proper punishment as it would set an example for any other jackass who thinks its okay to walk out of a commitment to not only his country but the men he served alongside with.
> 
> At the end of the day, he was stupid and decided his path, he will be lucky not to die from AID's from the ass rapings he has surly been enduring for the last 4 years.



Karma is a bitch.....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's my thing, he chose to go on walkabout for whatever reason.  He didn't just get picked up.  We have him listed as a POW, have promoted him.  Why didn't they make him a PV1 and designated as a deserter?  You know, we used to shoot deserters, we should again.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 17, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> Here's my thing, he chose to go on walkabout for whatever reason.  He didn't just get picked up.  We have him listed as a POW, have promoted him.  Why didn't they make him a PV1 and designated as a deserter?  You know, we used to shoot deserters, we should again.


Publically saying he desrted would have opened a political can of worms, and the military is afraid of it's shadow (and guns, guns are scary)


----------



## pardus (Jan 17, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> Here's my thing, he chose to go on walkabout for whatever reason.  He didn't just get picked up.  We have him listed as a POW, have promoted him.  Why didn't they make him a PV1 and designated as a deserter?  You know, we used to shoot deserters, we should again.



They have to convict him first would be my guess.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 17, 2014)

If he's a deserter, call him one.  Now, shooting him, yes we'd have to have a courts martial for that.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 17, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> If he's a deserter, call him one.  Now, shooting him, yes we'd have to have a courts martial for that.



I think that's what Pardus was getting at, in so many words.


----------



## pardus (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 17, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> If he's a *deserter, call him one*.  Now, shooting him, yes we'd have to have a courts martial for that.



He's got to get a trial for that first, bro.  Let's get him home first and we can sort out what really happened.


----------



## JHD (Jan 17, 2014)

I feel really bad for this idiot's parents.  Otherwise, the situation he finds himself in seems to be caused by only himself.  He must be a Darwin Award candidate.


----------

